# gtx 460 richtig anschliessen



## Goldbaersche (28. April 2011)

HeyHo Leute,
ich hab mir jetzt endlich auch mal eine GTX460 von EVGA bestellt. Da ich davor nur GPUs mit einem 6-Pin Anschluss hatte, bin ich mir etwas unsicher, wie ich die Grafikkarte richtig anschliesse. Ausserdem bin ich mir überhaupt unsicher, ob 450 Watt ausreichen. Hier mein System:
Q9650
Asus P5Q-Deluxe
4 GB DDR2 RAM
GTS 250 512MB
250 GB HDD
Asus A 45-GA 450 Watt
Die neue GPU is ne EVGA GTX 460 1024MB Enhanced Edition.
Die aktuelle GPU bekommt Strom von einem 6-PinAdapter, der auf so ein 4 pin ding geht, das in das NT läuft. Der 6-Pin Stecker, der aus dem NT kommt, ist hingegen unbenutzt. Ich habe keine Ahnung von irgendwelchen Schienen oder Ampere Absicherungen, daher frag ich, ich dann einfach die aus den NT laufenden, und den über Adapter laufenden 6-Pin Anschluss einfach in die GTX stecken kann. Und obs mit der Wattversorgung überhaupt hinhaut, laut diversen Threads sollte es ja klappen, wollt aber sicherhaltshalber nochmal fragen.
Grüße
Goldbaersche


----------



## kazzig (28. April 2011)

Mit Sicherheit kann ich dir garantieren, dass du für den reibungslosen Betrieb 2x 6-pin PCIe Stecker am Netzteil brauchst.
Außerdem hat das von dir genannte Netzteil gerade mal 14A auf der 12V Schiene. Sagen wir es mal: Ich würde die GTX 460 mit diesem Netzteil nicht betreiben wollen.
a) wegen dem fehlenden Anschluss und b) evtl. wegen zu wenig Leistung.


----------



## Goldbaersche (28. April 2011)

Ist es denn nicht egal wenn ein ANschluss fehlt, wenn stattdessen ein Adapter benutzt wird ?


----------



## Addi (28. April 2011)

Ich hab keine Ahnung von Asus Netzteilen , kann dir aber schonmal sagen das es klappen müsste.
Hmm wieso haste bei deiner gts 250 nicht gleich den 6 pin stecker ohne adapter genommen ?
Also den 6 pin in die gtx 460 und dann halt über den Adapter den anderen 6 pin Stecker reinstecken.
Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst , dann besorg dir ein Stärkeres Netzteil.
Wenn du dir ein neues Netzteil holen willst kann ich dir dann auch noch Ratschläge geben

mfg Rako81sna

Edit: Ok bei 14 ampere würde ich das netzteil Auf jeden Fall ersetzen , das kann nicht gut gehen


----------



## Goldbaersche (28. April 2011)

Nee, n neues NT is im Moment nich drin, für die GPU muss ich schon mein letztes Geld geben... Der PC wurde SO nich von mir zusammengebaut, die Ursprungskonfig is schon älter, ich hab den PC nur mal auseinander und wieder mit neuen Komponenten( CPU,Mainboard,GPU) zusammengebaut. Da der Adapter schon vorher in der GPU steckte, liess ich ihn da, denn:
Never touch a running system


----------



## Addi (28. April 2011)

Ah alles klar 
Aber im Ernst wenn das besagte NT wirklich nur 14 Ampere hat ,
dann würde ich mich nicht trauen die gtx 460 dranzuhängen 
Also kannste probieren ^^ Am besten dann furmark + prime95 parallel laufen lassen, wenn
er dann ohne Probleme Läuft kannste es als "notlösung" lassen


----------



## mae1cum77 (28. April 2011)

Damit tötest Du das Netzteil. Kann ´ne Weile gut gehen, oder so wie bei mir gestern...PUFFF! Rechner aus. NT reagiert nicht mehr. Hat sich komplett geerdet. Glüchlicherweise lebt die andere Hardware noch. 14A sind ech knapp, 20A sollten min. sein. Der 6Pin-PCIE-Stecker sollte eigentlich auf 2xMolex(4-Pin längs) adaptiert sein.
MfG


----------



## Goldbaersche (28. April 2011)

Was gibts denn dann so für NTs unter 100€ die das System packen ? Je günstiger, desto besser...
Und ja genau auf 4-Pin Molex is der Adapter.


----------



## Addi (28. April 2011)

Für unter 100 € bekommste in Jeden Fall was Schönes 
Ich such dir gleich nen Paar raus , i-welche wünsche ?
also z.B soll es gut aussehen oder nicht ?
Modular oder feste Kabel ?


----------



## Goldbaersche (28. April 2011)

Das NT sieht man doch eh nicht. Es müsste halt nur zum System passen, günstig sein und vllt (modulares) Kabelmanagement ? Muss aber nich sein, der Preis ist mir wichtiger.


----------



## Addi (28. April 2011)

Damit bist du gut bedient , hat Kabelmanagement
Caseking.de » Netzteile » OCZ » OCZ ModXStream Pro Netzteil - 700 Watt

Fast das gleiche ohne Kabelmanagement (billiger)
Caseking.de » Netzteile » OCZ » OCZ StealthXStream 2 Netzteil - 700 Watt

Oder
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Cooler Master » Cooler Master GX Series PSU - 650 Watt

Alles Marken NT´s


----------



## Goldbaersche (28. April 2011)

Danke für die Mühe, bin erstmal pennen


----------



## Addi (28. April 2011)

Kein Problem gerne wieder 
Ich auch


----------



## Aufpassen (28. April 2011)

rako81sna schrieb:
			
		

> Damit bist du gut bedient , hat Kabelmanagement
> Caseking.de » Netzteile » OCZ » OCZ ModXStream Pro Netzteil - 700 Watt
> 
> Fast das gleiche ohne Kabelmanagement (billiger)
> ...



Was soll er mit 700W?!
Er hat gesagt er ist knapp bei Kasse & du empfiehlst ihm ein 700Watt Netzeil... -.-

Das ist völlig überdemensioniert für sein System & generell für jedes SingleGPU System..

Ein gutes 550W Netzteil reicht völlig aus für ein Single GPU System mit OC etc..


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (28. April 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> Was soll er mit 700W?!
> Er hat gesagt er ist knapp bei Kasse & du empfiehlst ihm ein 700Watt Netzeil... -.-
> 
> Das ist völlig überdemensioniert für sein System & generell für jedes SingleGPU System..
> ...



Genau meine Meinung!
Hier mal das momentan gern empfohlene Antec,
Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06204-6/0-761345-06205-3/0-761345-23850-2) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Und hier nochmal ne Auswahl modularer NTs die führ deinen Zweck geeignet sind,
Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (28. April 2011)

hallo ,hab dir mal par NT raus gesucht die gut im preis sind und sehr gute quali haben also kein LC power oder so!

1.Tagan 400 Watt U33 2Force II Serie Netzteil | eBay
2.ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Netzteile - unter 500 Watt - Sharkoon Rush Power C
3.Be Quiet 450 W Netzteil | eBay
4.Antec VP-450P - Stromversorgung ( intern ) - Wechselstr | eBay
5.Corsair Netzteil | eBay

das sind alles gute NT ,da bekommst du deine 460gtx auf jeden zum laufen! die preise sind auch gut im rahmen gehalten! ach ja du brauchst nicht mehr wie 400watt! 

ich hoffe ich konnte helfen!


----------



## CAMPERIIIII (28. April 2011)

Ich gebe meinen vorrednern recht niemand braucht 700 watt für eine karte mit nur einer gpu  auserdem is ocz auch nich so der hit

ich perönlich würde zum cougar a450 raten das reicht dicke...... 

ich bezweifle das die gtx 460 mehr strom benötigt als meine hd 4890 und die läuft mit meinem netzteil ohne probleme (17 Ampere)


----------



## Erzbaron (28. April 2011)

rako81sna schrieb:


> Damit bist du gut bedient , hat Kabelmanagement
> Caseking.de » Netzteile » OCZ » OCZ ModXStream Pro Netzteil - 700 Watt
> 
> Fast das gleiche ohne Kabelmanagement (billiger)
> ...



boah, ich fall vom Glauben ab  700W? Wofür? Und dann auch noch das sehr mäßige ModXStream und das noch viel miesere Coolermaster GX? Aber sind ja bekannte Namen 

@ Topic

Ein gutes und modernes 400W oder 450W Netzteil reicht DICKE aus für deinen Rechner, dein altes ASUS wirste wohl oder übel ersetzen müssen, aber keine Angst, ein gutes und modernes Netzteil muss nicht viel kosten 

Hier die klassischen Vorschläge für günstig und gut:

Straight Power E8 450W

Cougar A 450W

Bei den beiden reicht auch jeweils die 400W Variante locker aus 

XfX Pro 450W

Antec Earthwatts D 430W

Seasonic S12 II 430W

FSP HExa 500W (eingeschränkte Empfehlung, da noch nicht getestet)

Sharkoon Rush Power C400

Bei einigen musst du aber einen Adapte dranfriemeln, aber das ist kein Problem


----------



## poiu (28. April 2011)

joop ~500W genügen dicke

wurde ja einige gute genannt von Singlecoreplayer2500+ & Erzbaron 

ich nenne noch die

FSP Fortron/Source Everest 80PLUS 500W ATX 2.2 (semi-passiv) | Geizhals.at EU 

XFX Core Edition PRO 550W ATX 2.3 (P1-550S-XXB9) | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. April 2011)

Nicht zu vergessen das Golden Green, für ca. 60 ist es nicht schlecht: Super Flower Golden Green Pro 450W ATX 2.3 (SF-450P14XE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Rayman (28. April 2011)

Also ich kann dir das sharkon rush Power m 500 empfehlen hab ich selber und läuft 

Mitn Link kann ich jetzt nicht dienen bin aufn handy on einfach mal bei gh.de danach suchen


----------



## Kusanar (28. April 2011)

Lol... jetzt hat der OP so viel Auswahl, dass er erst recht wieder nicht weiß was er kaufen soll 

Mein Favourite ist nach wie vor BeQuiet, auch wenn die ein oder andere Serie in der Vergangenheit Lüfterprobleme hatte. Eines ist mir bis jetzt abgeraucht (von 10 BeQ-Netzteilen), wobei ich mir da aber immer noch nicht sicher bin obs an den Komponenten gelgen hat...

Das mit den 700W Netzteilen war auf jedenfall ein guter Joke, da hab ich mir auch erst mal einen abgelacht


----------



## Addi (28. April 2011)

Naja ich weiß ist viel für sein System , aber wenn er sich schon ein NT holt , sollte es auch noch ein Paar Jahre mitmachen.
Wenn er jetzt nach nem Jahr wieder upgraded , dann müsste er sich wieder ein neues NT holen,obwohl das NT noch gut ist.


----------



## watercooled (28. April 2011)

Ich hab mir auch eins mit zu viel Leistung geholt. Ist zukunftssicher!


----------



## Addi (28. April 2011)

Wenigstens einer der mir zu stimmt 
naja was ist denn das , er hat nen 450 watt Netzteil und er soll ich sich ein 400 Watt Netzteil holen ?
Ok , die Ampere Zahlen sind unterschiedlich aber klingt eigentlich ziemlich Sinnfrei meiner Meinung nach.
ich hab mir auch nen 650 Watt Netzteil geholt vor kurzem. 
Obwohl mein System nicht Stromhunrig ist , aber ich werde nächsten Monat upgraden und dan brauch ich das NT dann auch


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. April 2011)

Ich hab auch ein völlig überdimensioniertes Netzteil und zwar das CougarGX800 Watt, da braucht man sich dann die nächsten fünf Jahre auf keinen Fall Gedanken machen das es bei einem Hardware Update nicht reichen sollte.


----------



## Addi (28. April 2011)

poiu schrieb:


> joop ~500W genügen dicke
> 
> wurde ja einige gute genannt von Singlecoreplayer2500+ & Erzbaron
> 
> ...


 
Das XFX ist gut , aber gleichzeitug macht es auch Turbinenartige geräusche 
Spaß bei Seite ich hab das 650er Davon mein Bruder geschenkt, weil es mir zu laut war,
Wer damit kein Problem hat , oder es ihm nicht stört kann auch da zugreifen ,
an sich schönes Netzteil, schöne Kabel


----------



## Erzbaron (28. April 2011)

rako81sna schrieb:


> Wenigstens einer der mir zu stimmt
> naja was ist denn das , er hat nen 450 watt Netzteil und er soll ich sich ein 400 Watt Netzteil holen ?
> Ok , die Ampere Zahlen sind unterschiedlich aber klingt eigentlich ziemlich Sinnfrei meiner Meinung nach.
> ich hab mir auch nen 650 Watt Netzteil geholt vor kurzem.
> Obwohl mein System nicht Stromhunrig ist , aber ich werde nächsten Monat upgraden und dan brauch ich das NT dann auch


 
Sorry, aber das was du schreibst ist sinnfrei! Das alte ASUS hat fette 14A auf der 12V Leitung, das entspricht 168W ... also nix mit 450, das Netzteil entspricht nach aktuellen Maßstäben eher einem 250W NT ... 

Moderne 400W Netzteile stellen min. 300W auf der 12V Rail zur Verfügung, gute wie das Cougar A 400 auch schon 384W ... und mit einem 400W Netzteil kann man so ziemlich jeden "normalen" Rechner + Singlecore Grafik betreiben ... erst für hartes OC und ne GTX580 oder fetter wird ein stärkeres NT benötigt ... aber auch da reicht ein gutes 500 oder 550W Netzteil ... 

Dieses "Watt auf Vorrat" kaufen ist aber absoluter Blödsinn! Ihr bezahlt für stärkere Netzteile wesentlich mehr Kohle und die Effizienzkurve ist auch noch schlechter ... und wenn ihr mal schaut was eine 8800GTX verbraucht und dazu im Vergleich eine GTX570 ... soooo dramatisch viel mehr ist das nicht geworden ... um nicht zu sagen sogar eher weniger

Wenn jetzt das Argument kommt "du hast auch ein 850W NT" dem sei gesagt, es handelt sich um ein Reviewsample welches mit sehr gut gefallen hat, allerdings hätte ich auch lieber ein kleines, feines 450W Modell ...

edit:

Mein Rechner (sh. Sig) funkioniert übrigens auch tadellos mit einen kleinen Enermax Pro 82+ II 425W ... und ich bin noch weit 100% Last weg


----------



## CAMPERIIIII (28. April 2011)

Auserdem ist er auf der suche nach einem günstigen netzteil und die 700 watt aufwärts varianten sind nich so günstig .............


----------



## Leopardgecko (28. April 2011)

rako81sna schrieb:


> Wenigstens einer der mir zu stimmt
> naja was ist denn das , er hat nen 450 watt Netzteil und er soll ich sich ein 400 Watt Netzteil holen ?
> Ok , die Ampere Zahlen sind unterschiedlich aber klingt eigentlich ziemlich Sinnfrei meiner Meinung nach.
> ich hab mir auch nen 650 Watt Netzteil geholt vor kurzem.
> Obwohl mein System nicht Stromhunrig ist , aber ich werde nächsten Monat upgraden und dan brauch ich das NT dann auch


 
Da mußt du aber kräftig aufrüsten, wenn du das wirklich brauchst.
In meinem F@h-Server habe ich ein 650Watt-NT verbaut.
Damit befeuere ich 4 Grafikkarten vom Typ 9800GT und habe immer noch Reserven.
Für den Threadersteller reicht ein 500Watt Marken-NT mehr als aus, da braucht es bestimmt keine 700Watt.


----------



## Goldbaersche (28. April 2011)

Wow, klasse! Also ich hab mir erstmal alles angesehen und werd mir wohlwas für 40€ holen, oder was Gebrauchtes von ebay, was dann noch günstiger wär. Wie gesagt, das Schülerleben ist hart, deshalb muss ich so geizen. Aber passen die von Seite 2 denn wirklich? Und unterscheiden sich die NTs nich in der Groesse ?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (28. April 2011)

Alle NT`s die dem ATX-Standard ensprechen passen. 
Ob 200 oder 1200W ist egal ...


----------



## Erzbaron (28. April 2011)

Goldbaersche schrieb:


> Wow, klasse! Also ich hab mir erstmal alles angesehen und werd mir wohlwas für 40€ holen, oder was Gebrauchtes von ebay, was dann noch günstiger wär. Wie gesagt, das Schülerleben ist hart, deshalb muss ich so geizen. Aber passen die von Seite 2 denn wirklich? Und unterscheiden sich die NTs nich in der Groesse ?



In dem Wattbereich unterscheiden sich NTs kaum von der Größe ... passt 

Bei gebrauchten Netzteilen grad von ebay solltest du vorsichtig sein ... du weisst nie wie der Vorbesitzer das arme Ding behandelt hat


----------



## Goldbaersche (28. April 2011)

Hab mich jetzt entschieden, das Cougar A 450 wirds werden. Danke für die rege Hilfe.


----------



## Lemiewings (28. April 2011)

@Goldbaersche
Auch wenn ich nicht an der "Welches Netzteil passt zu mir" Sitzung beigetragen habe, schön das dir geholfen wurde  .

Was ich eigentlich loswerden wollte. An die die meinen immer größere/stärkere NTs kaufen zu müssen: Was meint ihr eigtl. wo die Reise hingeht? Ich habe immer das Gefühl, das ihr denkt das irgendwann ein normaler Spiele PC schon 1,5 KW verbrät. Ich würde einfach mal behaupten, wir haben beim momentanen stand, das Maximum an Energieaufnahme/verbrauch und Abführbarer Hitze erreicht. Jetzt sollte es mal an die Effizienz gehen  .


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. April 2011)

Darum geht es doch gar nicht, ich hab ein CougarGX800Watt und vorher hatte ich ein Dark Power P7 450Watt. Mit meinem i5 760 und GTX580 und beides übertaktet war es einfach zu knapp. Wenn du dazu noch ein Hardware Freak bist kann es schon passieren das man mal eine zweite GTX 580 dazu steckt oder was weiß ich noch alles. Jedes mal dann ein Stärkeres NT zu kaufen wenn du das letzte zu knapp bemessen hast, ist eher Geldverschwendung als wenn du ein zu großes kaufst. ps. @Goldbaersche das Cougar A450 Watt war eine sehr gute Wahl.


----------



## Erzbaron (28. April 2011)

@ Goldbaersche

sehr gute Wahl 

@ Lemiewings

Ein normaler Gamingrechner mit guter Grafikkarte und potentem Quadcore verbrät im normalen Gaming zwischen 200 und 250W, durch OC oder mit Prime95/Furmark wirds noch etwas mehr, aber in vielen Fällen reicht ein gutes 400W Netzteil sehr gut aus ... 

Ich habs ja schon geschrieben, ich hätte auch lieber ein schönes, effizientes 450W NT ... aber das Reviewsample war halt grad über und ich find das Chieftec wirklich gut 

edit:

@ Hulky

Wann kommt denn deine zweite GTX 580?? Sorry, aber wenn man sich zwei GTX 580 leisten kann, das fällt halt eben zusammen mit der zweiten ein fetteres Netzteil an ... aber sich auf Verdacht oder Möglichkeit direkt ein viel zu fettes Netzteil zu kaufen lohnt von vorne bis hinten nicht ... Das ist genauso als wenn ich mir jetzt nen VW T5 kaufe in der Erwartung das ich mal 6 Kinder hab  (Gott behüte ^^)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. April 2011)

Was ist bei dir normaler Gaming Rechner? Also bei meinem i5 760 und meiner Vorgängerkarte GTX 470 hat sich das P7 ebenfalls abgeschaltet. Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen das die 470 extremst übertaktet war mit fast 900MHz GPU Takt und erhöhter Volt! Das P7 hat ca. 430Watt auf der 12V Schiene und das hat nicht gereicht, also 550 Watt sollte ein neues NT schon für einen Gaming Rechner haben, wenn man die Kohle dafür hat versteht sich. ps. Baron hast nicht ganz unrecht aber nach meiner schlechten Erfahrung mit meinem zu knappen P7 wollte ich auf Nummer sicher gehen!


----------



## Erzbaron (28. April 2011)

Zum Vergleich Hulky, mein "alter" Rechner mit dem Phenom II und der GTX470 hat ca. 420W sekundärseitig gebraucht, dank des höheren VCores für die CPU und der Werksmäßig kräftig übertakteten GTX470 ... und mein Enermax Pro 82+II 425W sowie auch das Liberty ECO II 400W haben den ohne Probleme gepackt ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. April 2011)

Kann schon sein ich kann halt nur meine Erfahrung wieder geben und die war so das sich das P7 nach ca. 30 Minuten Crysis Wars abgeschaltet hat! Man könnte vermuten das es vielleicht eine Macke hatte aber bei einem Freund arbeitet es tadellos mit fast der selben Konfig nur keiner Übertaktung.


----------

